# Meeräschen



## Andreas Thomsen (18. Mai 2004)

Moin moin #h 
hat von Euch schon mal jemand auf Meeräschen geangelt? Wenn ja, würde es mich interessieren wie, wo und womit?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blex (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin Andreas!

Schau mal  hier .

Das ist die Meeräschendiskussion vom letzten Jahr. Die ist überaus interessant!  #6 

Ich persönlich habe bisher allerdings noch keine erwischt. Teilweise sind die Teile ja recht zutraulich. Habe mal beim Baden in der Ostsee welche beobachten dürfen. Hätte sie gar nicht entdeckt, wenn meine Freundin nicht vor panik aus dem Wasser gerannt wäre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß und Meeräschen-petri A.....Blex


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Danke Dir Blex #h 
so richtig heiße Tip`s waren da aber nicht dabei, aber spaßig zu lesen!
Vieleicht sind ja mittlerweile einige Neuboardi`s mit neuen Erfahrungen dabei?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin,
Meeräschen hab ich mal durch ein Schwarm nen Brummer am Sbiro durchgezupft hat die nicht interessiert
 #t 
vielleicht war die Fliege zu groß -
waren ganz viele da, ich wollte eigentlich ne Meerforellenangelsession machen und dann das!!, ich hatte einen Äschenschwarm direkt vor mir -Herz pump- aber nach dem X VERsuch Pulse looooow nachhausegeh-
sind denn schon welche da??
Petri Broder


----------



## Fastroller (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Salute,

mein Vater hatte letztes Jahr in Schweden eine am Heringspaternoster. Hatte Ordnungsgemäß gebissen und schmeckte Oberlecker....

Falls die Info was nützt ????? Vielleicht lässt sich was herleiten ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Ich hatte mal eine an einer klitzekleinen hellen Garnelenimitation. Einige Speizies fangen auch mit Algen an kleinem starken Haken und nur ein Bleischrot 1m davor....
Die großen Meeräschen gehen ab, das kann man nicht mit ner Meefo vergleichen. Ist einfach irre.
Wenn mal eine gefangen wird: Die schmecken frisch wirklich nicht gerade gut. Tip: Einmal richtig durchfrosten, dann ist die Neeräsche durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## snoekbaars (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Also Leutz ...

  ... ich kann mich da ganz vage an 2-3 Artikel in der Fliegenfischen und/oder dem Fliegenfischer vor Jahren erinnern.
  Wenn verstärktes Interesse besteht kann ich sie mal suchen, aber nicht innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Tage ... eher 2-3 Wochen ... #t
  Woran ich mich erinnern kann ist, dass es alles andere als "einfach" war, auch wenn man wusste, dass die Fische da waren.
 Es soll dann einigermassen reproduzierbar mit den "Imitationen" von winzigen weisslich-hellen Schnecken oder Krebschen, welche sich an/auf dem Algen/Tang/Seegras bevorzugt aufhielten.
  Vage, vage, jedenfalls.
  Ja ... und Ferrari nach dem Biss ... das weiss ich auch noch! :m

 Vielleicht hat aber jemand hier aber auch noch ein paar praktische, aktuellere Erfahrungen abseits der ganzen MeFo-Hype. Dann kann ich mir das raussuchen de Artikel sparen. :q

  Hang Loose!!

  Ralph


----------



## Broder (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



			
				Hornpieper schrieb:
			
		

> @Blex
> 
> Gefangen habe ich auch noch keine. Sie sollen aber sehr gut schmecken. Allerdings soll man vom Verzehr von sogenannten "Hafenmeeräschen"(Travemünde,Neustadt etc) Abstand nehmen. Diese weiden auch die Unterwasserschiffe ab und nehmen so die Schwermetalle des Antifoulings mit auf.
> Viel Erfolg beim Austesten an alle MeeräschenandenHakenbekommenVersucher!
> ...


Das mit dem gut schmecken ist sone Sache eigentlich ist das ja auch was für Fischer - warum gibt es die nicht beim Fischmann-?
Es sind aufjedenfall Salmonieden - Gattung Lachse/Forellen und es ist ein Edelfisch soviel ist sicher, gegessen hab ich noch keine, aber beobachtet an der Spundwand habe ich ein Meeräschenpärchen gesehen nicht gegessen das da rumkuschelte, also da hat man echt kein Bock sowas totzumachen -sorry jetzt kommt der Aquarianer durch- 
und jetzt noch der Segler
Unterwasserschiffe sind neuerdings ohne Schwermetallezusätze;-) würde den Fischen wohl auch schnell der Appetitt vergehen außerdem ist so ein Unterwasserschiff mit Antifungi blitzblank-ist ja der Sinn von Antifauling viel gibt es da sowiesonicht zu grasen. 
tschüß erstma


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Das Geschmacksproblem erklärt sich anders:
Es sind zwar Salmoniden, sie fressen aber zu 95% Algen. Die tierische Nahrung ist weitgehend Zufall. Dieses Grün- und Braunzeug gibt den Fischen aber einen "muddigen"
Geschmack - riecht man auch schon beim Ausnehmen. Der Mudgeschmack geht durch frosten weg.


----------



## Broder (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Danke Dolfin -cooler Tip habe nur mal ein Kochbuch überflogen mit Meeräschen und Spitzenköchen (und son Zeugs deswegen komme ich auf Edelfisch
tschau


----------



## Pollux (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hai,

in einem Blinker aus 2003 stand (wenn ich noch richtig erinnere) drin, dass die auch mit dunkelgrasgrün gefärbten Brotbröckelchen zu fangen sind. 
Jdenfalls handelte die Story von einem Meeräschenspezi der die Tierchen so
an den Haken bekam....
Das könnte im Prinzip schon funktionieren.


Grüße

Pollux


----------



## Matrix (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin moin,

ein Bekannter und ich haben auch schon die letzten Jahre
immer mal versucht diese "Biester" zu fangen. Das wichtigste
ist, wenn ihr einen Schwarm am Strand oder so , vorbei ziehen seht
braucht ihr gar nicht versuchen welche zu fangen. Wenn sie ziehen ignorieren sie alles was man ihnen anbietet. Man muß die Stelle finden wo sie auf  Futtersuche sind, oft sieht man sie dann an Steinen im Wasser die Algen abgrasen. Dann lohnt auch ein versuch mit der Angel, und je feiner desto besser...
Gruß
Jan


----------



## BrassenHelge (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin,
habe es vor einigen Jahren mal in Eckernförde auf Meeräschen versucht. Damals zogen Schwärme von ca 10-20 Meeräschen in teils kapitalen Größen in der Bucht entlang ( Start war immer so um die erste Juliwoche ). Wir haben alle möglichen Köder angefüttert und gefischt. Beim zweiten Versuch konnte ich gleich 2 Fische an den Haken bekommen. die mir leider beide abgerissen sind ( im Marinehafen an muschelbewachsenen Pollern ). Hatte als Köder Maden an ner 1 oder 1,5 Gramm Pose mit 2 Meter Flourocarbon-Vorfach am 16er Haken. Man muß ständig Maden mit dem Hakenköder zusammen absinken lassen, gelegentlich holen sich einige Fische dann mal ne Made beim Vorbeischwimmen. Aber niemals die Fische direkt mit dem Köder oder der Pose bewerfen, obwohl die Fische gerade in der ersten Saisonwoche ziemlich neugierig und weniger scheu sind. Das ist aber echt zu Verrücktwerden,wenn die fetten Dinger genau vor deiner Nase vorbeischwimmen und kaum Nahrung aufnehmen. Wenn aber eine beißt, dann geht echt die Post ab ( kann das nur bestätigen. Die Dinger ziehen richtig ab ). Also suche lieber Stellen, an denen nicht ganz so viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind. die Bisse sind kurz und ich konnte sie auch an feinem Geschirr kaum sehen, habe deshalb "auf Sicht" gefischt. In der Eckernförder Bucht haben es auch einige Fliegenfischer direkt auf Meeräschen abgesehen, angeblich mit einigen Erfolgen auf kleine schwarze und braune Fliegen. Es gibt sicherlich viele Meinungen und Erfahrungen, wie man auf Meeräschen fischen sollte. Methoden aus Büchern, die im Mittelmeerraum gefischt werden, haben bei meinen Versuchen leider versagt.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Flate (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hi, habe mich grade eben neu hier registriert.
Ich wohne auf Juist, ist ne recht kleine Nordseeinsel. Während ich sonst auf Wolfsbarsch am in der Brandung angle ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir gute Meeräschenbestände im Watt haben und ich habe mal vor zu sehn ob ich welche kriege. Wirklich Mut macht einem das lesen über diesen Fisch aber nicht. 
Ich habe es imUrlaub schon einmal versucht aber sobald sie meine Rute sahen waren sie verschwunden die einzige die ich an den Haken bekam war rund 15 cm lang =)
Ich meld mich mal, falls ich einen Erfolg zu vermelden haben sollte.
Grüße, Andreas.


----------



## Flate (25. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Also ich habs in den Ferien 2-3 mal probiert und an einem Tag auf Brotflocken an einem haken gr. 10 und mit leichter Pose 2 Äschen von je rund 2-3 kilo gefangen.
Eine weitere (die erste - noch auf einen 12 er Haken) ist samt Haken abgehauen. Etwas vorsichtiger und mit etwas dickerer Schnurr hats dann aber dennoch geklappt.


----------

